

This is not a book - hcayless
http://chronicle.com/blogs/profhacker/this-is-not-a-book-thomas-jefferson-apples-app-store/52041

======
hcayless
On one level this is yet another Apple-rejected-my-app story, but I'm more
interested in how it illustrates the way the "book" category is blurring.

